
Google's Quantum Processor May Achieve Quantum Supremacy in Months - neilwilson
https://interestingengineering.com/googles-quantum-processor-may-achieve-quantum-supremacy-in-months
======
jstewartmobile
The original Quanta article is a little more sensical:

[https://www.quantamagazine.org/does-nevens-law-describe-
quan...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/does-nevens-law-describe-quantum-
computings-rise-20190618/)

